

Ask HN: Review my startup, qwinelizabet.com - hhmacedo

Just launching a new concept of social casual betting in mobile&#38;web app.
Would be great to have your feedback!
- currently on Fb connect because of social design - should we have twitter, email,...?
- we believe people bet because of fun and social challenge and so we avoid gambling with money - do you believe that can work?
- we invented a character - the Qwin Elizabet - to make it more fun and casual - we are betting on that! - what do you think?
======
chris_dcosta
If money is involved there's a whole host of betting regulation out there not
least surrounding your target market (kids?).

But there's also some big players in that market too Betfair have pretty much
cornered the adult market for peer-to-peer betting.

If money is not involved, where's the incentive to bet?

------
paulhauggis
"we believe people bet because of fun and social challenge and so we avoid
gambling with money"

I believe that people bet because of the challenge and because of the money.

I think it can definitely work. There are many gambling-like features in some
of the popular games out there today.

~~~
hhmacedo
thx - can you give me some examples of "gambling-like features in some of the
popular games out there today"?

have you tried? any other insight?

------
IanDrake
I'm 35, so I'm not in your target market which is probably 25y/o males and
younger. That said, I'm not sure your branding will appeal to that crowd.

As a concept I like the idea though. Again, best to ask your target market,
which I kinda doubt is floating around HN.

~~~
hhmacedo
thx, yes the target isn't here I know :) But a lot of you folks have the
experience and sensibility to evaluate this stuff - like your remark about
branding vs. target fit.

